# Looking to Buy



## bigmitch40 (Feb 5, 2011)

I am in the market for some new fairway woods. I am looking for a 13* and 18* club. I am hoping to get a Titleist 906 or Taylormade V-Steel. Shaft does not matter since I will most likely re-shaft them anyways. Trying to get them new but also accepting very good condition. 

Thanks, 
Mitchell


----------

